# Slava, I Will Be Fair!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I ordered a Slava mechanical from Roy and this has generated both positive and negative comments from forum members.

When I get it I will inspect it and judge it without prejudice. I don't expect much for the price but I think it may outperform its purchase price.









And just to prove the point, I'm wearing my late 1970's Sekonda whilst in the process of regulating it. It has never been serviced, has been in hot, dusty environments and looks very respectable.

Very plain Rekata movement, snap on back (not much effort needed to remove it).

But this is a tough watch, I know, I went through the same **** it did.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

We know that we can expect an unbiased review Stan. I am watching with interest







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I would not disappoint my compatriots on the forum with anything less than the truth (as I see it














).

If this watch is as good as my Sekonda's and Vostok's, I would be crass to criticize its performance.

It may not be pretty, that is subjective. But, I'll bet it's a Russian stalwart.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Not posted for ages due to ongoing VIRUS trouble and not wanting to pass any on. These were sent as though they were from Virgin.net and so I assumed they'd be OK............









Just gone on Broadband so can surf at the speed of light ( well sumat like that )









I bought 2 SLAVA's from Roy for around Â£20 each, both keep excellent time. I'm very pleased with them.

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice to have you back Frank.

Glad to hear your Slavas are performing well







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry you've had problems Frank. I wish virus creator's would FOAD.









I'm looking forward to getting my Slava, the numerals should be big enough even for a blind git like me.









Glad you are enjoying yours.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just remember Stan it's only Â£16,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know Roy.























That's three hours wages.









As I said, I will be fair.









Still got my Sekonda on and it looks fine.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Welcome back Frank - BB is so cooooool!

On this subject-I know bugger all. Only Russian watches i've had have been Poljots.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan,I think for the money,you are not going to have any problems with it.All Russian watches as we all know are great VFM,it may not be to everyones taste,but where can you go wrong.I mean Â£16 for a mechanical watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Couldn't agree more Alex.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

FrankC said:


> I bought 2 SLAVA's from Roy for around Â£20 each, both keep excellent time. I'm very pleased with them.


I would echo that sentiment. I bought a manual wind one from Roy - to be honest, just because I was curious as to how 'good' and accurate it would be for the price.

I have to say I was v. impressed. Nice legible dial, and accuracy very impressive.

I would buy a Slava again - if I saw another dial that I fancied.

So in terms of what you get for the price, I was quite happy/impressed.


----------

